
When do we update the homepage to a modern design? [lists.debian.org] - keithpeter
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2017/05/msg00120.html
======
keithpeter
Now here is an exercise for information wranglers. How to present Debian to
the world...

The rest of this mailing list thread makes an interesting read for a slow bank
holiday weekend (UK)

